# Mineral Sense



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I am giving the Ultimate Goat Mineral Mix from Jolly German and I don't understand what I'm giving them. Don't get me wrong, they love it. It's like goat crack. What I don't understand is that it gives the percentages of what's in it but they total more then 100%. What am I giving them? 

Calcium (Ca) (max) - 11.0%
Calcium (Ca) (min) - 9.0%
Phosphorus (P) (min) - 8.0%
Salt (NaCl) (max) - 45.0%
Salt (NaCl) (min) - 42.0%
Potassium (K) (min) - 0.10%
Magnesium (Mg) (min) - 1.00%
(116.1% total)
Copper (Cu) (max) - 1800 ppm
Copper (Cu) (min) - 1750 ppm
Selenium (Se) (min) - 25 ppm
Zinc (Zn) (min) - 8000 ppm
Vitamin A (min) - 140,000 IU/lb
Vitamin D (min) - 11,000 IU/lb
Vitamin E (min) - 750 IU/lb


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Your counting both the minimum and maximum salt  You can only count one, it is somewhere in between!

That is a really super high salt count! Are they drinking a ton of water???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a super high salt amount.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok, thanks. That makes more sense. I figured I was reading that wrong. 

They do drink water. I'm really new, so I don't know if it's a lot or not. I fill the 2 gal. water bucket and add a splash of ACV and there is still plenty left when I change it out for them (at least once a day, many days twice a day).

The same guy sells the raw minerals, so it wouldn't bee too hard to mix it myself. what should the % be on each element?

What do I worry about with a high salt content mix?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The salt limits the amount of the mineral that they can consume. So if they really need copper but can't eat enough minerals because it's very salty then they aren't getting all the minerals they need. If you look up the guaranteed analysis for Manna Pro Goat Mineral, Sweetlix MeatMaker 16:8, and Onyx Right Now (cattle) and compare those 3 it will give you a good idea of what is ideal. Of course, even with a great loose mineral, some goats require additional supplementation such as copper boluses or bo-se injections


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you, I'll check those out. 

Manna Pro Goat Mineral is so much easier to find. I see it at Rural King and Tractor Supply all the time. What would you people who have been doing this for a while recommend for Nigerian Dwarfs in central Florida? I'm very open to suggestion as I realize I have much to learn.

I'm looking at the Manna Pro Goat Mineral and the salt is much lower 12 - 14% range. The reason I didn't get it when I saw it was because it has ammonium chloride in it. To my understanding it is great for males but in milk goats it would make it so they couldn't absorb the calcium they need. Is that accurate?

I do see what you are saying on the salt.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. It is fine for all goats.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks, I'll grab some of that when we run out of what we've got. WAY cheaper and easier.


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

We don't give our goats any minerals
Just hay and grain. Should we get some? And how much and how often?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goofy4goats said:


> We don't give our goats any minerals
> Just hay and grain. Should we get some? And how much and how often?


Yes, they need it for good health. Give free choice.


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

I need to go get hay this am
I will check the feed store and see what they have! Thanks


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Is there anything else I should be giving them?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hay, grain and loose minerals cover the basics. Selenium and copper boluses if they look deficient (rough coats, split tails).


----------

